# What Is Your Favorite Adjunct To Your Brew



## Pumpy (8/5/05)

what is your most succesful adjunct ??

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (8/5/05)

Yeast.
Turns my wort into beer every time :lol:

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/5/05)

Corriander. 

Warren -


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (8/5/05)

What are the options?

Rice, wheat, flaked barley, rye, sugar?


----------



## Pumpy (8/5/05)

Would yeast be considered incidental , accompaniment ,non -essential ????

Pumpy


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (8/5/05)

I thought adjunct was considered any non-malted product that contributes to gravity?


----------



## Doc (8/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> Would yeast be considered incidental , accompaniment ,non -essential ????
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="58030"][/post]​



Technically yeast would not be an adjunct. The question itself was so oblique it just begged that reply.

So, Candi Sugar. And the others not necessarlily considered adjuncts; Corriander, Orange Peel, Grains of Paradise.

Doc


----------



## Yorick (8/5/05)

Ginseng ,


Yorrick


----------



## Jovial_Monk (8/5/05)

Not really an adjunct, I like to add 250-500g wheat malt to my mashes.

Jovial Monk


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (8/5/05)

hell why not Psyllium Husk and get our RDIDF (recomended daily intake diertry fiber ) @ The same time....


Cheers Bunyip


----------



## Sean (8/5/05)

My understanding is that adjuncts are ingredients that need mashing but don't provide the enzymes to do the job (eg unmalted grains). So sugar is NOT an adjunct.

On that basis, the only one I use with any frequency is roast barley, but I'm not even sure that that counts.


----------



## Wortgames (8/5/05)

Sugar is most definitely an adjunct!

I think Dunkel is closest to the mark - as I understand it it's any fermentable that isn't malt.


----------



## GMK (8/5/05)

i use a couple..

- Oak Chips
- Dark Compound Cooking choc in stouts and porters.
- Dark Brown Sugar is good too.


----------



## jayse (8/5/05)

I would say the only two 'adjuncts' i really used is flaked barley and oats.
Flaked barley can go into really any beer, it has good attenuation and can help to dry out the beer but still provide plenty of 'foam' at the same time.


Some people seem to think flaked barley adds body believe me or don't but when i say it has very good attenuation iam not just reading that off a dogdey home brew forum, i have used flaked barley to death. h34r: 

Jayse


----------



## Ross (8/5/05)

jayse said:


> I would say the only two 'adjuncts' i really used is flaked barley and oats.
> Flaked barley can go into really any beer, it has good attenuation and can help to dry out the beer but still provide plenty of 'foam' at the same time.
> 
> 
> ...



Jayse, where do you get your flaked barley?


----------



## Jazman (8/5/05)

i got my flaked barley from a home brew shop


----------



## jayse (8/5/05)

Yeap i just get it from a HBS, look for TF flaked barley, it actually looks like flaked barley, ie barley thats been squashed, but the white looking rolled barley seems to give as good result aswell.

Jayse


----------



## Ross (8/5/05)

thanks jayse, my local hbs doesn't have it, so was wondering if it was something you could get from the supermarket or health food stores - i've seen barley bran but not flaked...


----------



## Barry (9/5/05)

Torrified wheat.


----------



## Pumpy (9/5/05)

Doc thats what I get after brewing all day Sunday and asking such a weird question .

Oh OK I thought adjucts were all those odd flavourings I must have got confused 

So I tend to put 500 gms of Torresfield wheat into all my English beers no matter what the recipie would that be regarded as an adjuct ??

Pumpy


----------



## Asher (9/5/05)

Used to be flaked rice... now I'm hooked on flaked maize
Except for the GT! :beerbang: 

Asher for now


----------



## jayse (9/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> ...........Torresfield wheat into all my English beers no matter what the recipie would that be regarded as an adjuct ??
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="58117"][/post]​



Torrified wheat i would class as a adjunct myself, Torresfield is however simply a word you have made up. :lol: 

Jayse


----------



## Sean (9/5/05)

Wortgames said:


> Sugar is most definitely an adjunct!
> 
> I think Dunkel is closest to the mark - as I understand it it's any fermentable that isn't malt.
> [post="58058"][/post]​


Where is your definition of an adjunct from? My understanding (just picked up along the way talking to people in the UK brewing industry, and which could be wrong) is that adjuncts are those those things that require the mash enzimes but don't provide any. On this definition then, sugar is not an adjunct.

Does anyone have a source for a proper industry definition?


----------



## RobW (9/5/05)

From pubbrewing.com:

Q: What is a brewing adjunct? 
A: Any non-malted barley, starch or sugar source which contributes to the carbohydrate content of wort is an adjunct. Some of the more commonly used brewing adjuncts are milled rice, corn grits, wheat, corn syrup, pregelatinized corn flakes, cane sugar, and unmalted barley.


----------



## RobW (9/5/05)

And an extensive explanation here:

http://www.beer-brewing.com/beer_adjuncts.htm


----------



## Sean (9/5/05)

RobW said:


> And an extensive explanation here:
> 
> http://www.beer-brewing.com/beer_adjuncts.htm
> [post="58144"][/post]​


A good explanation of the issues, but ambigous as a definition. He starts of with "Adjuncts are nothing more than unmalted grains such as corn, rice, rye, oats, barley, and wheat. ", but goes on to include sugars in the same article.



> From pubbrewing.com:
> 
> Q: What is a brewing adjunct?
> A: Any non-malted barley, starch or sugar source which contributes to the carbohydrate content of wort is an adjunct. Some of the more commonly used brewing adjuncts are milled rice, corn grits, wheat, corn syrup, pregelatinized corn flakes, cane sugar, and unmalted barley.


That's how the term is frequently used, but I have been told by people who ought to know that it's not technically correct.


----------



## Sean (9/5/05)

Sean said:


> RobW said:
> 
> 
> > And an extensive explanation here:
> ...


----------



## Ross (9/5/05)

Sean said:


> > From pubbrewing.com:
> >
> > Q: What is a brewing adjunct?
> > A: Any non-malted barley, starch or sugar source which contributes to the carbohydrate content of wort is an adjunct. Some of the more commonly used brewing adjuncts are milled rice, corn grits, wheat, corn syrup, pregelatinized corn flakes, cane sugar, and unmalted barley.
> ...



So enlighten us??...


----------



## Sean (9/5/05)

Ross said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > > From pubbrewing.com:
> ...


I did above. I.e. Adjuncts are ingredients that provide fermentables, require mashing to convert those fermentables, but do not provide the necessary enzymes themselves to do it. Most commonly unmalted grains such as wheat flour or flaked barley, etc. Anything that doesn't need converting, therefore, is not an adjunct.

As I said, I do not know this definition to be correct, and I no longer have access to multiple head-brewers to check.

Looking on the web seems to produce every possible definition ranging from "any ingredient except malt, hops yeast and water" through to mine, and everything in between.


----------



## RobW (9/5/05)

If you accept this definition:

adjunct ( P ) n. 
Something attached to another in a dependent or subordinate position. See Synonyms at appendage. 
A person associated with another in a subordinate or auxiliary capacity. 
Grammar. 
A clause or phrase added to a sentence that, while not essential to the sentence's structure. 
Logic. A nonessential attribute of a thing. 

then you could say it was everything but the mashed grains which I suspect is the commonly accepted usage.


----------



## Trough Lolly (9/5/05)

Weyermann Carapils...

TL


----------



## Pumpy (9/5/05)

Thanks TL , whilst everyone was arguing about what a Adjunct was 

I use that a bit in my Lager dont quite know what it does though .Pumpy


----------



## Sean (9/5/05)

RobW said:


> If you accept this definition:
> 
> adjunct ( P ) n.
> Something attached to another in a dependent or subordinate position. See Synonyms at appendage.
> ...


including non-fermentables, which might be how some homebrewers use the term, but isn't how any commercial brewer I've ever met uses it. In fact, starting from that definition it would surely include everything except your base malt - Crystal, roasted malts, wheat or oat malt (in a non-wheat beer), etc.

Every reasonably authoritive source seems agreed that adjuncts are non-malted sources of fermentables. There just seems some doubt as to whether sugars and syrups are included.


----------



## Kai (9/5/05)

So what's everyone's favourite appendage?


----------



## Trough Lolly (10/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> Thanks TL , whilst everyone was arguing about what a Adjunct was
> 
> I use that a bit in my Lager dont quite know what it does though .Pumpy
> [post="58215"][/post]​



G'day Pumpy,

Sorry to sound like a namedropper, but John Palmer and I email chatted about this stuff the other day. It has a higher than average protein content and contributes maltodextrins to the brew. The upshot is better head retention and more body - kinda like a grain version of corn syrup. Yeah, it's a grain and some of the definition nazi's may think it's not an adjunct, but Carapils aka Carafoam needs to be mashed with the base malt. I don't do a protein rest, it just gets crushed and added to the single infusion mash. And since you wouldn't make a beer with 100% carapils, it gets my nod as my current favourite adjunct. 
TF Roasted Barley comes a close second! B) 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## RobW (11/5/05)

> Every reasonably authoritive source seems agreed that adjuncts are non-malted sources of fermentables. There just seems some doubt as to whether sugars and syrups are included.



Sounds fair to me - & I'd include sugars & syrups.

Kai:

It'd have to be whichever hand is holding the glass at the time


----------



## Jovial_Monk (11/5/05)

I think an adjunct has to go into the mash tun. Sugars of all types go into the kettle. Adjuncts and sugars both boost the fermentables of a wort, i.e. spices,hops etc are not adjuncts.

you could talk about mash adjuncts and kettle adjuncts, bt adjuncts and sugars is easier, IMHO

Jovial Monk


----------



## Wortgames (11/5/05)

It doesn't sound like we're going to come to an agreement about the best use of the word - personally I hate the idea of using it to describe "anything, which is fermentable, but isn't malted, that goes into the mash tun, not the kettle".

Charlie Papazian describes adjuncts as "fermentable sugars other than those derived from malt" and that's certainly how I've always used the word - it seems the best fit with the dictionary definition too.

Under this definition, the various specialty malts would not be considered adjuncts as they are in fact malt, and wouldn't require mentioning separately. Unmalted barley would be an adjunct, as would any other sugar or starch. This is borne out too by the reinheitsgebot which would not allow sugar or unmalted barley but would allow specialty malts and malted wheat for example.

It's possible that when you brew with something long enough, you cease to view it as an adjunct and instead view it as a key ingredient. This may be the case with sugar in the UK. Definitions evolve over time based on the community's interpretation of the word.


----------



## Wortgames (11/5/05)

I just found this on the same resource that RobW posted:

http://www.apexpublishers.com/apex_books/b...on_adjuncts.htm

It sums it up quite nicely and distinguishes between the different types of adjuncts.


----------



## Tim (11/5/05)

I consider an adjunct to be anything that is not water, malt, hops or yeast.


----------



## Sean (11/5/05)

Wortgames said:


> This is borne out too by the reinheitsgebot which would not allow sugar or unmalted barley but would allow specialty malts and malted wheat for example.


The original reiheitsgebot only allows _barley_ malt. On the other hand, the similarly old Manx beer laws allow sugars but not other adjuncts.



> It's possible that when you brew with something long enough, you cease to view it as an adjunct and instead view it as a key ingredient. This may be the case with sugar in the UK. Definitions evolve over time based on the community's interpretation of the word.
> [post="58522"][/post]​


Absolutely true, although some grain adjuncts have also been used extensively and for a long while in the UK.


----------



## Wortgames (11/5/05)

While I realise this discussion is not about the Reinheitsgebot, I feel obliged to point out that it was relaxed in the 17th century to allow the nobility to include wheat in their grist - this was something in the order of two hundred years BEFORE it actually permitted yeast...

The reason behind the original Reinheitsgebot was actually to ensure that superior BREAD grain wasn't 'wasted' on brewing - the beer purity angle has been hijacked over the years as a cheap way for German brewers to 'prove' that German beer is superior to anything brewed anywhere else in the world, without needing to qualify themselves any further.


----------

